# Pellet poops!



## lessgravity (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been inactive for a while but since getting a vet assistant position at a clinic I've become more interested in cat issues again (it also helped that Luna wasn't really having any problems).

Anyway, it's the weekend so I can't go ask the advice of anyone at the clinic I thought I'd try here first.

For the past week or so Luna has been having little pellet poops, they're like one piece of popcorn to two pieces in size. The other day (2-3 days ago) she did have a standard "log" style poop. Is she constipated or not getting enough water? Is there anything I can give her to try and get some out? She's pretty standard in the amount that she poops, but it isn't as much as it's been previously. I've been trying to get more water into her by mixing it with her food (Natural Balance Venison, and some Weruva which as even more moisture). Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Keep mixing water into her food. If you have some hairball remedy at home (Cat Lax, Laxatone, etc.), give her a dose of that each day for the next few days. That'll lubricate her system and hopefully help slide out the constipated matter. You can also give her a heaping 1/8 tsp of Miralax mixed into her food once daily to help soften newly forming stool. Miralax, however, won't do anything to soften constipated stool that is already formed in her system.

Laurie


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

If you don't have any hairball remedy, you can try mineral oil. Make sure it's human medicine grade though. I used it with the baby kitten who was constantly constipated and it worked well.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Rabbit turd poops are definitely a sign of constipation. They are very difficult for the cat to pass, because of the way a cat's muscles contract, the round ones tend to lodge and effectively block the cat from passing anything at all. She may be very full. Fortunately tomorrow is Monday and you can get her to the vet.

I recommend an exam and possibly an xray. And blood work. How old is she? She's on a canned diet? Constipation, while serious in and of itself, is often a symptom of a more serious problem, such as the onset of CKD, or other illness. That's why I recommend blood work.

While there are plenty of choices for temporary relief, what you really want is to figure out why it's happening, as soon as possible.


----------



## lessgravity (Oct 4, 2011)

She's about 1 and a half, eats only canned food. She passed a normal looking poop earlier today, maybe a little bigger than thumb length/size. I'm going to see how it goes for a day or two with the increased water and maybe try some of the oil. She is pooping, usually 1-2x per day (but small amounts), so she's not completely stopped up. Everything else is normal as far as activity/behavior, so that's good. Her normal is about once a day, and a good amount. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Okay, she's just a young thing , so not likely to be any CKD. 

You have to be very careful with mineral oil. Mineral oil will interfere with nutrient absorption. It is a laxative, not a fiber. It should be given in a tiny amount of canned food, on an empty stomach, with no other food for at least two hours. Start with no more than 1/4 ml.

The same caution goes for hair ball remedies of any kind. They all interfere with nutrient absorption.

At her age, she may just be experiencing her first hairball trouble. Pumpkin can be added to her diet for a while to see if that helps. One tablespoon a day, split between two or three meals. It may take her time to accept it. I would recommend pumpkin over the mineral oil. Since she is passing stool, she is at least not blocked. The pumpkin won't be as quick, but it is also not as harsh on her system.

Also, the body will form a dependence on mineral oil or hair ball remedies if used too often.

Will she let you massage her tummy? That will help too. She may have a lot of gas built up and the massage will help break it all up.


----------



## lessgravity (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the advice!


----------



## lessgravity (Oct 4, 2011)

Got some pumpkin today, and have been feeding very high moisture wet foods (like, the stuff with gravy and chicken bits, etc.). Got her food ready with some pumpkin and did a little belly massage, locked her in the bathroom (she tends to poop if you stick her in a room with a litter box, I don't know why) and I came back about 3 minutes later and interrupted a poop! It looked a lot more moist and was more substantial than the pellets. I'm going to keep up with the water and pumpkin and hope she'll poop out some more!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Some months back, I read that canned pumpkin helps with kitty's diarrhea as well as constipation, I have since been looking around supermarket and hypermarket w/o much luck. I would like a can or 2 on standby in case ET gets diarrhea or constipation, but it is certainly not available in Sg. Would meshed up fresh pumpkin work too?


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

snowy said:


> Some months back, I read that canned pumpkin helps with kitty's diarrhea as well as constipation, I have since been looking around supermarket and hypermarket w/o much luck. I would like a can or 2 on standby in case ET gets diarrhea or constipation, but it is certainly not available in Sg. Would meshed up fresh pumpkin work too?


It has to be cooked. Are pumpkin pies not common in Singapore?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Apple pie, fruit pie, yes. Pumpkin pie unheard of. I searched online too, some have asked about where to buy canned pumpkin in Sg, some had replied that it can be found at one of the upper classed supermarket, but I have gone down personally, still no luck.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

lessgravity said:


> Got some pumpkin today, and have been feeding very high moisture wet foods (like, the stuff with gravy and chicken bits, etc.). Got her food ready with some pumpkin and did a little belly massage, locked her in the bathroom (she tends to poop if you stick her in a room with a litter box, I don't know why) and I came back about 3 minutes later and interrupted a poop! It looked a lot more moist and was more substantial than the pellets. I'm going to keep up with the water and pumpkin and hope she'll poop out some more!


Yay! :kittyball



snowy said:


> Some months back, I read that canned pumpkin helps with kitty's diarrhea as well as constipation, I have since been looking around supermarket and hypermarket w/o much luck. I would like a can or 2 on standby in case ET gets diarrhea or constipation, but it is certainly not available in Sg. Would meshed up fresh pumpkin work too?


Yes fresh pumpkin would be fine. Many people use their own. 

Pumpkin can usually be found in the baking aisle. Look for the pie filling section but make sure you buy PLAIN PURE PUMPKIN not pie filling.

I buy the organic brand "Farmers Market" because they do not use BPA lined cans. However there isn't any reason you can't use fresh.

I portion out 1 tablespoon servings into ice cube trays and put it in the freezer. Once frozen enough to hold the shape I put them all in a freezer bag, and take one serving out each night to thaw in the refrigerator over night for the next day.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

lovetimesfour said:


> Yes fresh pumpkin would be fine. Many people use their own.
> 
> Pumpkin can usually be found in the baking aisle. Look for the pie filling section but make sure you buy PLAIN PURE PUMPKIN not pie filling.
> 
> ...


Thanks, next time I go up market supermarket, I look in the baking section. Guess I looked at the wrong section.

Wow! thanks for the idea, it will be so convenient to freeze fresh pumpkin puree and use it as and when needed.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Cut up and bake some pumpkin pieces in a toaster oven, or cook in a microwave....then mash it with a little water and butter until she get a consistency that will pour like the canned pumpkin.


----------

